# Canadian Forces Junior Officer Development Programme (CFJOD)



## armybuck041

Sorry to resurrect this, but it seems like the best place to pose this question:

With all the changes from OPME to the JOD, does anyone know if the Technology and Warfare OPME can still be PLAR'd after completing AOC?

I purposely left this one, but now i'm wondering if i'm going to be roped into having to complete a JOD course after AOC.


----------



## armybuck041

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Sorry to resurrect this, but it seems like the best place to pose this question:
> 
> With all the changes from OPME to the JOD, does anyone know if the Technology and Warfare OPME can still be PLAR'd after completing AOC?
> 
> I purposely left this one, but now i'm wondering if i'm going to be roped into having to complete a JOD course after AOC.



Found it:

CANFORGEN 067/13 CMP 032/13 151356Z APR 13

_(1) CREDIT FOR OPME HIE 275 - CF WAR AND SOCIETY BY COMPLETING THE ARMY OPERATIONS COURSE (AOC), UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE _


----------



## winnipegoo7

I'm hoping that someone on here knows more about OPME completion for NCMs than I do.

The CAFJOD CANFORGEN (218/??) Para 8 states something like this:

"OPTION FOR NCMS. NCMS WHO HAVE COMPLETED A MINIMUM OF ONE UNIVERSITY-LEVEL OPME (HIE 208, HIE 275, POE 206 OR PSE 402) WITH THE INTENTION OF COMPLETING THE CERTIFICATE PROGRAM WILL HAVE THE OPTION OF TAKING EQUIVALENT COURSES AT THE ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OF CANADA (RMCC). COURSES WILL BE OFFERED ON AN AS-AVAILABLE BASIS, WITH PRIORITY GOING TO STUDENTS IN A DEGREE PROGRAM. NCMS WILL BE REQUIRED TO SUBMIT AN INDIVIDUAL LEARNING PLAN (ILP), APPLY FOR ADMITTANCE TO RMCC, PAY FOR THE COURSE, AND REQUEST REIMBURSEMENT AFTER SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THEIR COURSE. ONCE ALL COURSE REQUIREMENTS HAVE BEEN COMPLETED, THE OPME CERTIFICATE WILL BE AWARDED. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON RMCC COURSES THAT MEET THE OPME REQUIREMENTS ARE AVAILABLE AT THIS LINK http://HTTP://WWW.RMC.CA/ACA/DCS-DEP/FTL/RMCCMOPM-CCMRSPEM-ENG.ASP"

Does this mean that NCMs with "one university level OPME" have an unlimited amount of time to complete the program, or did we only have until 30 Apr 13? 

If we are still allowed to complete it after 30 Apr 13, how do we get the RMC course put on our MPRR as an OPME and how do we get the OPME completion qualification when all courses are completed?

Any info would be appreciated, 

Thanks


----------



## catalyst

Does anyone know how long it takes the courses to show up on the MPRR ?


----------



## Pat in Halifax

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that someone on here knows more about OPME completion for NCMs than I do.
> 
> The CAFJOD CANFORGEN (218/??) Para 8 states something like this:
> 
> "OPTION FOR NCMS. NCMS WHO HAVE COMPLETED A MINIMUM OF ONE UNIVERSITY-LEVEL OPME (HIE 208, HIE 275, POE 206 OR PSE 402) WITH THE INTENTION OF COMPLETING THE CERTIFICATE PROGRAM WILL HAVE THE OPTION OF TAKING EQUIVALENT COURSES AT THE ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OF CANADA (RMCC). COURSES WILL BE OFFERED ON AN AS-AVAILABLE BASIS, WITH PRIORITY GOING TO STUDENTS IN A DEGREE PROGRAM. NCMS WILL BE REQUIRED TO SUBMIT AN INDIVIDUAL LEARNING PLAN (ILP), APPLY FOR ADMITTANCE TO RMCC, PAY FOR THE COURSE, AND REQUEST REIMBURSEMENT AFTER SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THEIR COURSE. ONCE ALL COURSE REQUIREMENTS HAVE BEEN COMPLETED, THE OPME CERTIFICATE WILL BE AWARDED. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON RMCC COURSES THAT MEET THE OPME REQUIREMENTS ARE AVAILABLE AT THIS LINK http://HTTP://WWW.RMC.CA/ACA/DCS-DEP/FTL/RMCCMOPM-CCMRSPEM-ENG.ASP"
> 
> Does this mean that NCMs with "one university level OPME" have an unlimited amount of time to complete the program, or did we only have until 30 Apr 13?
> 
> If we are still allowed to complete it after 30 Apr 13, how do we get the RMC course put on our MPRR as an OPME and how do we get the OPME completion qualification when all courses are completed?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated,
> 
> Thanks


I have to answer quick but when I get back to my 'real' office, I will find out more. NCMs who commenced OPMEs prior to the cutoff still have time to finish. Because there are also some Officers part way through, the program will continue to run for them. I would ask that one of them to confirm but I believe the current final end for OPME is Sep 2014 (please, someone confirm). Also as mentioned earlier, reimbursement for NCMs (with an ILP) for OPMEs is still 100% UFN.
As for OPMEs showing on MPRRs-I admit, my own took months but some have not had this issue. I don't know if it helped but I contacted RMC through the website (I am sorry, I don't have a name). The PD Chief who told me of the 100% reimbursement (for OPME only) is trying to find some sort of directive. When (if) he does, I will post it.
Hope this helps...even if only a little - Information is not easy to come by on this.

Pat


----------



## winnipegoo7

You work fast, Chief. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Old EO Tech

The Defence and Security Program is now open for NCM's just follow the instructions if you are interested.

https://www.facebook.com/thedigitalchief?hc_location=stream

http://www3.algonquincollege.com/military/files/2013/05/Algonquin_College_Defence_and_Security_Certificate_Program_Overview_Credit_Recognition_and_Course_Registration_Process_Final.pdf


----------



## Rheostatic

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I have to answer quick but when I get back to my 'real' office, I will find out more. NCMs who commenced OPMEs prior to the cutoff still have time to finish. Because there are also some Officers part way through, the program will continue to run for them. I would ask that one of them to confirm but I believe the current final end for OPME is Sep 2014 (please, someone confirm). Also as mentioned earlier, reimbursement for NCMs (with an ILP) for OPMEs is still 100% UFN.


Will reimbursement for reserve NCMs be the same as for Education Reimbursement (paid at 50%)? Forgive me but what does UFN mean?


----------



## Haggis

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Will reimbursement for reserve NCMs be the same as for Education Reimbursement (paid at 50%)?



At this point Education Reimbursement for P Res remains unchanged.  See Compensation and Benefit Instruction 210.801 for details.



			
				Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Forgive me but what does UFN mean?



"Until Further Notice"


----------



## Rheostatic

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rheostatic

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Also as mentioned earlier, reimbursement for NCMs (with an ILP) for OPMEs is still 100% UFN.
> ...
> The PD Chief who told me of the 100% reimbursement (for OPME only) is trying to find some sort of directive. When (if) he does, I will post it.
> Hope this helps...even if only a little - Information is not easy to come by on this.
> 
> Pat


This is the key piece of information for me, and probably the deciding factor as to whether I will finish the OPME programme. If you do find a relevant directive, please let us know.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

For NCMs, I have an update (a positive one for a change!) in the NCM PME thread. It will also (for this FY anyway) answer the question in the previous post. I am hearing of some NCMs being turned down by RMC. The only reason I can think of is that Officers have the priority and if there are a limited number of seats...? I have this question (with a specific individual's case) in to CDA/RMC and am awaiting a response.

Good news...for now anyway,

Pat


----------



## ltmaverick25

Does anyone happen to know how to sign up for the new CFJOD modules. I have searched the DWAN and tried searching here and have failed miserably at getting any results.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ballz

Yeah its a bit of a mess... but I managed to do it through the CFLRS website.

EDIT: Which I cannot seem to bring up the same CFLRS website I used on my civilian account right now as when I was at work, so it may be DWAN-only.


----------



## DAA

ballz said:
			
		

> Yeah its a bit of a mess... but I managed to do it through the CFLRS website.



Yup, just search the DWAN for "CAFJOD Registration" and around hit 6 will be a link to the CFLRS - CAFJOD site.

The program is delivered via the DND Learn network.


----------



## Rheostatic

Likewise I'd be interested to know if anyone has had any recent success in registering for OPME equivalents through RMC continuing studies.


----------



## sidemount

First off make sure you have a ILP done up so that the military will reimburse once you pass the course.

Registering for the OPME courses throguh RMC is pretty simple. First off you have to be a student at RMC, they have the forms you need to fill out and fax off to become a distance education student. Once you have that, you will be given an RMC portal login. you sign up for courses on the portal during the time frame set by RMC for course registration. 

The opme style courses fill up pretty quick.

I would suggest emailing bmasc-bascm@rmcc-cmrc.ca which is RMC's division of continuing studies contact. They will get you all the info you need.


Also for those NCM's that are interested, in lieu of the opme program being cancelled and the CFJOD program only available to officers, there is a program for us now, Defence and Security Certificate through algonquin college. Info from the CDA available if anyone is interested


----------



## Container

Man!

So CAFJOD.....am I right?

I still need three more modules done but they keep sliding them and cancelling them.

2,4,5.

Has anyone seen these ones/completed them? Everytime I've registered or made notes on the next available it gets muddled.


----------



## ballz

Soooo... I've assessed this as the most user-adverse system I have ever seen... being able to register for all the CAFJODs is more impressive than actually completing them.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Has and one seen a CANFORGEN on Class A pay for PRes for the new CAFJOD courses?


----------



## ajp

I completed CAFJOD Mod 7 before last fall and it is already on my MPRR.  I co-worker started another Mod and it was cancelled during the serial.  He's waiting for further options.  I've already registered for another Mod.


----------



## TChuki

There's a lot of good information here!

I noticed that few here have mentioned that NCM’s Defense and Security Program through Algonquin College, that aside I just wanted to clarify:

-	It sounds that I as an NCM that have 2 OPMEs done, can go-ahead and do distance learning at RMC once I have registered as an official student “interest, distance learning” or what have you category. Once registration goes through I can do the 3 remaining courses through RMC. - (based on the old OPME-course program) 

If I were to do that, using ILP…the individual courses would be reflected on the MPRR and I would be credited for the completing of the OPME/CAFJOD program? Is that the gist of it? Has anyone had any success getting the courses going this route?


----------



## Old EO Tech

TChuki said:
			
		

> There's a lot of good information here!
> 
> I noticed that few here have mentioned that NCM’s Defense and Security Program through Algonquin College, that aside I just wanted to clarify:
> 
> -	It sounds that I as an NCM that have 2 OPMEs done, can go-ahead and do distance learning at RMC once I have registered as an official student “interest, distance learning” or what have you category. Once registration goes through I can do the 3 remaining courses through RMC. - (based on the old OPME-course program)
> 
> If I were to do that, using ILP…the individual courses would be reflected on the MPRR and I would be credited for the completing of the OPME/CAFJOD program? Is that the gist of it? Has anyone had any success getting the courses going this route?



I personally know of at least one person that completed their last OPME doing exactly that, and got the completion certificate.  But I'm not sure how much longer the OPME program will exist to grant the certificate, something to ask your local BPSO.


----------



## amos933

Good day,

I just finished the last of the OPME courses in December. I had one of the University level courses and one of the Professional level courses completed prior to the end date of the previous OPME program’s demise. As previously mentioned, if you had one of the Universities level courses completed prior to the end date, you can continue the program. In order to this you need to apply for an ILP at the CDA website and then apply to RMC as either an Interest Only or Visiting Student (or as an Undergraduate if you plan to carry on with your education). I had no problem getting into any of the courses I needed, however after the disappointment of getting turned down so often with the old program, I ensured I registered early each semester.

I received my final grades on 20 Jan 14. I then emailed the continuing education people at RMC and they ensured that the courses I did under the old program were transferred for University credit at RMC. At the same time I was put in touch with a member at CDA who transferred my University credits to OPME credits, these credits showed up on my MPRR on 24 Jan 14.

I don’t know the end date for getting the old OPME program credits; however, if you’re interested, act fast. Some of the RMC courses (used in the method I’ve outlined above) are currently on the chopping block and may not be offered in the future.

I’m currently finishing up the DMASc program and recommend that if you’re interested in obtaining a Degree, just go for it. The hassles of obtaining the Diploma first are not worth it. I was lead to believe that I could roll the DMASc into a BMASc and only have to complete 10 courses for a 3 year RMC degree. This is incorrect. Of the 20 courses you do in the Diploma, you’ll get credit for the Diploma (10 credits) and one credit for each RMC course you have completed. (5 credits, there are 5 RMC courses involved in the DMASc program). This means you still need to complete 15 courses to complete a BMASc, for a total of 35 credits over the two programs. If you just apply to RMC into a 3 year Degree program it takes only 30 credits to complete. Just my thoughts.

As for the Defence and Security Certificate through Algonquin College, I can see why the CF is pushing it; they spent a lot of time and money developing it with Algonquin. It’ll be a great opportunity for those looking for some minor post-secondary education. However, if you’re interested in going on to a Degree, ensure this is the correct path for you. Do your homework to ensure you don’t waste your time on education that can’t be easily transferred to future programs you may be interested in. Again, just my thoughts.

I hope this information helps everyone.

Stephen Amos


----------



## sidemount

Its going to be very interesting if/when they cut academic reimbursment. 

After getting this new NCM PD set up to replace the OPME program for NCMs, I think you will see a drastic decrease in people taking this if they have to eat the cost. Even at 50% reimbursment, thats still almost 200 dollars per course coming out of our pockets as opposed to nothing before.


----------



## PuckChaser

sidemount said:
			
		

> Its going to be very interesting if/when they cut academic reimbursment.
> 
> After getting this new NCM PD set up to replace the OPME program for NCMs, I think you will see a drastic decrease in people taking this if they have to eat the cost. Even at 50% reimbursment, thats still almost 200 dollars per course coming out of our pockets as opposed to nothing before.



Especially if officers get their CAFJOD for free, and we have to pay for ours....


----------



## TChuki

amos933 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I just finished the last of the OPME courses in December. I had one of the University level courses and one of the Professional level courses completed prior to the end date of the previous OPME program’s demise. As previously mentioned, if you had one of the Universities level courses completed prior to the end date, you can continue the program. In order to this you need to apply for an ILP at the CDA website and then apply to RMC as either an Interest Only or Visiting Student (or as an Undergraduate if you plan to carry on with your education). I had no problem getting into any of the courses I needed, however after the disappointment of getting turned down so often with the old program, I ensured I registered early each semester.
> 
> I received my final grades on 20 Jan 14. I then emailed the continuing education people at RMC and they ensured that the courses I did under the old program were transferred for University credit at RMC. At the same time I was put in touch with a member at CDA who transferred my University credits to OPME credits, these credits showed up on my MPRR on 24 Jan 14.
> 
> I don’t know the end date for getting the old OPME program credits; however, if you’re interested, act fast. Some of the RMC courses (used in the method I’ve outlined above) are currently on the chopping block and may not be offered in the future.
> 
> I’m currently finishing up the DMASc program and recommend that if you’re interested in obtaining a Degree, just go for it. The hassles of obtaining the Diploma first are not worth it. I was lead to believe that I could roll the DMASc into a BMASc and only have to complete 10 courses for a 3 year RMC degree. This is incorrect. Of the 20 courses you do in the Diploma, you’ll get credit for the Diploma (10 credits) and one credit for each RMC course you have completed. (5 credits, there are 5 RMC courses involved in the DMASc program). This means you still need to complete 15 courses to complete a BMASc, for a total of 35 credits over the two programs. If you just apply to RMC into a 3 year Degree program it takes only 30 credits to complete. Just my thoughts.
> 
> As for the Defence and Security Certificate through Algonquin College, I can see why the CF is pushing it; they spent a lot of time and money developing it with Algonquin. It’ll be a great opportunity for those looking for some minor post-secondary education. However, if you’re interested in going on to a Degree, ensure this is the correct path for you. Do your homework to ensure you don’t waste your time on education that can’t be easily transferred to future programs you may be interested in. Again, just my thoughts.
> 
> I hope this information helps everyone.
> 
> Stephen Amos




Thank you for taking the time to post this. 
It is exactly what I was hoping to see, current update and first hand knowledge.


----------



## CAFJOD_POSFAC

Good day,
There were a lot of questions in this thread. 
I will try to answer the main points.
1. For those still unsure, the OPME programme administered by RMC is officially cancelled since summer 2013. The new programme is called CAFJOD (Canadian Armed Forces Junior Officer Develpment) developed by CFLRS. It is completely online, and it is only available for officers to register, but the content is available to anyone with a DLN account. There is a professional development programme for NCMs. Look for CANFORGEN 107/13.

2.  There are 4 of 7 modules launched. The last three will be made available between now and September 2014. You can find the calendar on our website. 

3. If you have already started the OPME programme, you will need to complete a combination of 6 courses (e.g. 3 OPME and 3 CAFJOD). Some are mandatory. Details can be found in CANFORGEN 218/12.

4. DLN is the new learning management system for DND. We have received a lot of comments with regards to that system. However, we have no choice in the selection of the platform. We understand that it is quite unstable at the moment and not very user friendly. We have step by step instructions to eliviate any difficulties that you may have.


----------



## CombatMacguyver

Does anyone know if completion of the DSC or DMASc is listed on your MPRR (as OPME's are/were)?  And if so, is this done through your OR or CM?

Thanks


----------



## Ostrozac

Hey there,

It is implied in CANFORGEN 67/13 that completing CAFJOD is required for promotion, but it's not spelled out anywhere that I can find that a member must have CAFJOD complete in order to be a substantive Major. At least, I haven't been able to find a reference. I think this will be a particular issue for the Reserves, given their lack of general access to DWAN, and the reluctance of the reserve world to promote Acting/Lacking.


----------



## blackberet17

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> given their lack of general access to DWAN, and the reluctance of the reserve world to promote Acting/Lacking.



Lack of general access to DWAN mitigated by walking into home unit and accessing a computer with DWAN access.

"Reluctance" based on what?


----------



## dapaterson

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Lack of general access to DWAN mitigated by walking into home unit and accessing a computer with DWAN access.



Only mitigated if there's a resonable IM/IT template, which there is not.  Far too few computers in most Reserve unit lines.


----------



## blackberet17

CAFJOD mods are avail on DLN, which is accessible from ANY computer with Internet access. I've completed three of seven mods so far, started my fourth two weeks ago, and have not encountered any issues with accessing content from home. DWAN not required thus far, except for ONE link, which took all of five minutes to get access to from a DWAN computer...


----------



## Rheostatic

CombatMacguyver said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if completion of the DSC or DMASc is listed on your MPRR (as OPME's are/were)?  And if so, is this done through your OR or CM?


Those are academic programs. Academic programs are listed on the MPRR in the Education Data section, which can be updated by your OR.


----------



## ModlrMike

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> CAFJOD mods are avail on DLN, which is accessible from ANY computer with Internet access. I've completed three of seven mods so far, started my fourth two weeks ago, and have not encountered any issues with accessing content from home. DWAN not required thus far, except for ONE link, which took all of five minutes to get access to from a DWAN computer...



While everybody works at their own pace when doing distance courses, how much time did you have to devote? I work rotating shift and would like to start these, but not if I can't balance it against my work and home life.


----------



## Ostrozac

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> "Reluctance" based on what?



The LFCA (4 Div) directive on promotions states that a Reserve member promoted acting/lacking needs to earn the qualification during the next year or the rank gets taken down. Given the difficulty the army has in forecasting reserve positions (and member's availability) on career courses, leadership seems very reluctant to recommend such promotions. But that's just what I've seen in LFCA. I can't speak to the rest of the reserves.

Regular acting/lacking promotions, on the other hand, seem very common, and the Reg Force seems quite comfortable having people being acting/lacking for an extended period of time. My QL6A course, for example, was half MCpl, half A/L Sgt.


----------



## CAFJOD_POSFAC

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While everybody works at their own pace when doing distance courses, how much time did you have to devote? I work rotating shift and would like to start these, but not if I can't balance it against my work and home life.


Good day,
The duration depends on the module. 
For example, we have assessed mod 3 to take approximately 6 hours while mod 6 could take up to 17 hours. 
The modules are broken down by lessons making it easier for you to pace your learning.

Hope this helps.
Capt CAFJOD


----------



## ModlrMike

Thanks, that actually looks doable.


----------



## BrokenAcorn

So, the OPME programme is no longer available and the CAFJOD that replace isn't open to NCM. On the topic of NCM education, what would you propose to a NCM with a MA in Political science as a way forward? It seems to me that the DSC would be a waste of time at this point (any feedback would be appreciated). I am looking for suggestions on short online education programs for profesionnal development/military education purpose. I browsed the course offering on DLN that are opened for registration and nothing seems relevant (please correct me on this).

Thanks for your ideas and input.


----------



## PuckChaser

French language training?

DLN has a few courses, but nothing really special yet.


----------



## BrokenAcorn

Yep, I already have triple exemption on second language. I was really planning on completing the OPME program, just to discover it was trashed and the replacement is not opened. I feel a bit out of options now.


----------



## PuckChaser

BrokenAcorn said:
			
		

> I feel a bit out of options now.



That's because there's no options other than getting an ILP and paying for courses yourself. NCMs were cut off without anything to replace it.


----------



## MedCorps

BrokenAcorn said:
			
		

> Yep, I already have triple exemption on second language. I was really planning on completing the OPME program, just to discover it was trashed and the replacement is not opened. I feel a bit out of options now.



You could always take a course or two from the MA in War Studies Programme or courses from the Military and Strategic Studies Programme or courses from the Department of Military Psychology and Leadership at RMC. Might be interesting and relevant to the profession of arms.   

The United Nations Institute for Training and Research runs some good online courses I am told.  You can see them here: http://www.unitar.org/event/elearning - look under the programme area: Peace Security and Diplomacy.

There is also https://www.coursera.org/  It might have some courses of interest.  Some of the courses in the social sciences area or business management area might be of general military interest / use.  Depending on what you do in the CAF some of the other courses might be of interest / use.  I took a course on geospatial mapping which was quite interesting and potentially useful. 

MIT also posts some open courses that you can work through.  Some of the ones of interest might be:
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/political-science/17-950-understanding-military-operations-spring-2010/
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/political-science/17-466-organization-theory-and-the-military-spring-2003/index.htm
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/political-science/17-462-innovation-in-military-organizations-fall-2005/index.htm
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/political-science/17-484-comparative-grand-strategy-and-military-doctrine-fall-2004/index.htm

Some ideas.  Do think that the Officer DP2 OPME program was mecca of professional military education, especially for someone who already has a MA in Political Science.  The new progamme is really aimed at the DP2 Officer General Specification competencies and not general academic interest as was offered in the past. 

MC


----------



## sidemount

Has anyone heard if education reimbursement has in fact been cut to 50% yet, i know they were projecting it....but a part of me was really hoping that it was going to keep at 100% with maybe a few other restrictions. The CDA is very slow to update their website.


----------



## Journeyman

sidemount said:
			
		

> The CDA is very slow to update their website.


Sorry, you had a typo there.



But I've heard CDA has acquired even _more_ high-priced help effective this new fiscal year;  I'm sure we'll all see an obvious improvement.    :not-again:


----------



## sidemount

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sorry, you had a typo there.
> 
> 
> 
> But I've heard CDA has acquired even _more_ high-priced help effective this new fiscal year;  I'm sure we'll all see an obvious improvement.    :not-again:



Good call

More high priced.....gotta love when they spend money, tht they could be putting better use, to hire someone to try and figure out how to better spend money.


----------



## ajp

I completed MOSC and AJOSQ in the past.  I was granted the Staffing Mod this week...CFJOD complete.  I blew through the History Mod and and seeing I only had Staffing to do I  asked that Staffing be PLAR'ed.  

Done.


----------



## sidemount

sidemount said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard if education reimbursement has in fact been cut to 50% yet, i know they were projecting it....but a part of me was really hoping that it was going to keep at 100% with maybe a few other restrictions. The CDA is very slow to update their website.




So to answer my own question.

I was in to see the PSO today. On the topic of academic reimbursement, the spring/summer semester is a go and they are expecting the same for the fall but in the fall there may be some restrictions...I was told they were looking more at yearly/career caps as opposed to percentage changes. 

So get your summer ILP in if you dont have it already

Still some time to register for summer courses and plan fall ones


----------



## infant

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Has and one seen a CANFORGEN on Class A pay for PRes for the new CAFJOD courses?



I had the same question and got an answer back so I'm posting it:  
"Consult the following CANFORGEN : http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2013/067-13_e.asp, specifically para 8. CDA does not pay Class A days; each environment is responsible for their respective policy concerning Class A pay and CAFJOD."


----------



## ModlrMike

infant said:
			
		

> I had the same question and got an answer back so I'm posting it:
> "Consult the following CANFORGEN : http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2013/067-13_e.asp, specifically para 8. CDA does not pay Class A days; each environment is responsible for their respective policy concerning Class A pay and CAFJOD."



Which in clear language means "ask your unit training office to request Class A pay from your CO."


----------



## blackberet17

What I got in an e-mail before the holidays:



> 1.*AJSO*
> 
> This has two components, a DL component and an OJT component.  AJSO is divided into 3 modules, the first two modules are pure DL, the third module consists of both DL and OJT.   The financial compensation for the DL portion of AJSO is in accordance with the AJSO Training Plan.  While a student’s personal effort may exceed the number of authorized paid days, no student is entitled to any wage compensation beyond what is outlined below. The total number of Class A days that a student may sign in for is 3 days (centrally funded using my fincode) broken down as follows:
> 
> Module 1 = 1 day
> Module 2 = 1 day
> Module 3 = 1 day
> 
> Details on how a student obtains funding are located under item 3 of this email.
> 
> The OJT for AJSO consists of 5 days which *are not funded*.  In essence the junior offr covers off the OJT requirement during the normal execution of his/her military duties. I emphasize that there is *no Indiv Trg money* associated with this OJT.
> 
> Please note that completion of AJSO (or the associated legacy qualification – AJOSQ) is a pre-requisite to attendance on ATOC effective immediately.
> 
> 2. *CAFJOD*
> 
> The Canadian Armed Forces Junior Officer Development (CAFJOD) programme is divided into 7 modules and is delivered completely by DL via DLN.  The financial compensation for the DL portion of CAFJOD is in accordance with the CAFJOD Training Plan.  While a student’s personal effort may exceed the number of authorized paid days, no student is entitled to any wage compensation beyond what is outlined below. The total number of Class A days that a student may sign in for is 13 days (centrally funded using my fincode) broken down as follows:
> 
> Module 1 = 1.5 days
> Module 2 = 3 days
> Module 3 = 1 day
> Module 4 = 1.5 days
> Module 5 = 2 days
> Module 6 = 2 days
> Module 7 = 2 days
> 
> Details on how a student obtains funding are located under item 3 of this email.
> 
> Please note the fol:
> 
> students who have completed AJOSQ may get an equivalency for CAFJOD Mod 1.  The ref is Para 6.C.(2) in the CANFGEN link
> http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2013/067-13_e.asp    This equivalency does not apply to students who have completed AJSO.
> 
> CAFJOD Mods 1 - 3 are a pre-requisite for ATOC.
> 
> CAFJOD Mods 4 – 7 are a pre-requisite for AOC.  However given that CAFJOD only rolled out within the last year, there will be a transition period before the CAFJOD pre-requisites kick in for both ATOC and AOC.   The details of this transition period will be sent to you once they have been worked out by Army PD/CTC G7/ CoEs.  So from Army PD, until the transition period direction is out, there is a standing waiver with respect to the CAFJOD prerequisite requirement for both ATOC and AOC.  Nonetheless, ARes  junior offrs should begin their CAFJOD mods as soon as they can.
> 
> 
> 3. *Financial compensation*
> 
> In order minimize staff effort to transmit routine DL pay info, we have set up a plus email account that students may contact direct.  CTC HQ PRes G3 Coord, WO Breau, monitors this account and will provide the necessary info to students in order to ensure they get paid.  Once the student has registered via DLN, for AJSO or CAFJOD, they must forward the DLN auto-generated confirmation of registration email to the following CTC HQ email account:  +GAG CTC HQ Compt@CTC HQ@Gagetown.  Students must also include the following information in their email:
> 
> Identify which course they are registered for (AJSO or CAFJOD)
> Service number
> Rank
> Surname and initials
> Home unit
> 
> An email response will be sent back to the student within one or two working days providing the fin code and Class A pay instructions for each Module of the course.
> The instructions on DL pay, outlined above, can also be accessed as fols:
> 
> For AJSO: CACSC will be updating their school website and student DL pay instructions for AJSO will be placed there.
> For CAFJOD: The pay instruction is listed under the FAQ on their website CAFJOD FAQ.  As well, in the near future, these pay instructions will also be included in the CAFJOD student guide.


----------



## NSDreamer

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> •CAFJOD Mods 1 - 3 are a pre-requisite for ATOC.



 And yet I have ATOC, and not one module of CAFJOD done our army  :dunno:. Though thanks to your post I'm applying to PLAR Mod 1 as I have also completed AJOSQ. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MedCorps

Don't bother.  It will take you longer to do the PLAR then to do the mod.   

MC


----------



## catalyst

Really? I was thinking of getting a PLAR for the mod 1 (as I've got 5 / 6 OPME's done) and did the AJSOC so I have the set. I take it it takes a while to process?


----------



## blackberet17

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> And yet I have ATOC, and not one module of CAFJOD done our army  :dunno:. Though thanks to your post I'm applying to PLAR Mod 1 as I have also completed AJOSQ. Thanks for the heads up!



I got ATOC, while having only Mods 1 and 2 of AJSO done, and three mods of CAFJOD - and not mods 1-3, either. My unit was prepared to and did write a waiver so I could go on the earliest ATOC serial last spring. If unit is willing to push...

I don't remember these guidelines when I was working on AJSO and ATOC. All I knew was AJSO was a pre-req for ATOC, I knew nada about CAFJOD being there as well.


----------



## NSDreamer

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> I got ATOC, while having only Mods 1 and 2 of AJSO done, and three mods of CAFJOD - and not mods 1-3, either. My unit was prepared to and did write a waiver so I could go on the earliest ATOC serial last spring. If unit is willing to push...
> 
> I don't remember these guidelines when I was working on AJSO and ATOC. All I knew was AJSO was a pre-req for ATOC, I knew nada about CAFJOD being there as well.



Ah the clearness of Junior Officers Development...DP 2 can be such a confusing time... :-\


----------



## ballz

The Infantry O career manager briefed that AJSO is the prereq for ATOC (which makes perfect sense), and that CAFJOD is not a prereq for ATOC (which also makes perfect sense).


----------



## blackberet17

ballz said:
			
		

> The Infantry O career manager briefed that AJSO is the prereq for ATOC (which makes perfect sense), and that CAFJOD is not a prereq for ATOC (which also makes perfect sense).



He may want to check with the G5 at CTC in Gagetown, then, from whose e-mail I'm quoting above (ie. "CAFJOD Mods 1 - 3 are a pre-requisite for ATOC"), although he does also say, "there will be a transition period before the CAFJOD pre-requisites kick in for both ATOC and AOC".


----------



## Ayrsayle

Revival of the thread - of sorts.

Currently the only requirement for ATOC is AJSO Mods in their entirety complete.  A peer and I have both been on this course recently and this was the only prerequisite they were looking for (outside of nomination).


----------



## blackberet17

Wake this one up a bit.

Would anybody have and be willing to share their notes from some of the CAFJOD mods? I've been working to try to get them done before I get loaded on AOC, but the DL is painful. I'd be happy to share the notes I have for Mods 3, 4, 6 and 7. I need the notes for Mods 1, 2 and 5.

Thanks!


----------

